# older bike for moderate mountain use



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

I guess I'll post this here since old farts like me are more likely to be familiar with older bikes that my budget will limit me to. 

I'm over 50, a regular but not hardcore biker. Have never been really into trail riding, but have ridden trails in northern MN when I needed to for work. 

I'll be working as a fire lookout in the northwest this year, and want to get something cheap (under 200) to get me around on the bad roads and possibly some moderate trails. Yes that's my budget, and no I can't spend more.I have 3 months so I should be able to find something in that range by then. I beat the crap out of bikes anyway so there's no point in spending a lot. This will be my main form of exercise since my feet are borked and I can't really hike long distance. I can ride for hours. 

I'm thinking older Rockhopper or Hardrock (but not 25 years old), or the Trek equivalents. I don't know what the Trek equivalent would be to those Specialized bikes though. There's an 8000 for sale but I dont know anything about them. There's also a Hardrock but its probably too small. I'd love another hopper but don't know that I'll find one in my price range. 

I don't really know what the riding conditions will be, but I know if I ride 3-4 miles downhill I'll have to climb 2500 feet to get back to where I started, so I'll need a comfortable efficient climber. What would you get for your over 50 self?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

OldBlue950 said:


> I don't really know what the riding conditions will be, but I know if I ride 3-4 miles downhill I'll have to climb 2500 feet to get back to where I started, so I'll need a comfortable efficient climber. What would you get for your over 50 self?


Damn, didn't know they had hills that big in MN, I live in some steep mountains in NM and pretty much never do that much climbing per mile. Anyway, with a $200 budget you're in kind of a take what you can get mode, I'd disregard brands/models and choose whatever the best value happens to be in terms of condition, correct size, etc. and maybe budget a few more bucks to replace the narrow bars it's likely to have, service the fork, etc.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm in New Mexico too. But I'll be in the Pacific Northwest this summer. I'm also probably not going to be doing that climb right out of the box. I imagine I will have to work up to it. 

Like I said, I have 3 months to find something so I don't think I need to take what i can get quite yet. Deals come along if you have time, and I have time. There's a hardrock and the Trek 8000 available in my price range right now, and I only started looking yesterday. 

I already have a "take what you can get" in a KHS Montana with no suspension that I bought at auction for $7. I'm not sure if its the geometry or the smaller size or both, but it does climb better than my Trek 930 which is back in Minnesota anyway. But the KHS is on its last legs, and I definitely want suspension.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

I also believe there will be options for riding less vertical, cross slope roads that may be more like atv trails, so i don't think going all the way down is my only option. I just don't know what shape those more horizontal options are. I know I'll have to descend about 1000' to get to them, so there will always be considerable climbing to get back to base.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It's a matter of finding a bike that is the right size and that doesn't need a lot of money put into it or is cheap enough to put a little money into but still be in your budget. Trek, Specialized, Giant, Jamis, KHS, Kona, Cannondale, etc., you'll just have to see what is available, that it is the correct size and check its condition.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Imagine its 2005 or 2008. What would you recommend in a high quality low end but new or recent suspension fork mountain bike that can handle moderately rough trails and isn't poorly suited to climbing? I'm good at finding things below normal cost, so leave that part up to me. I just need to narrow down what to look for.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

OldBlue950 said:


> ...high quality low end....


That is a bit confusing.

I'd look for an xt speced xc hardtail that someone bought in 2005 (or 08) and only rode a few times before hanging it up in their garage, and again, I'd disregard the brand. They are definitely out there and any bike equipped with that level of components will also be equipped with a good quality suspension fork (and frame), at least good quality for it's era. Bonus if it has a lockout. IME most xc bikes are pretty decent climbers. I'd also bring a chain checker because if the bike you're looking at happens to have a whooped out chain it will probably require around $100 in parts to get it back up to par.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Dick's has this on sale if you can swing an extra $19. 
Shipping is free, but you may have to add in sales tax. 
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ike-15nisanshkpbl14xxrmb/15nisanshkpbl14xxrmb

At least you won't have to spend any money on fixing stuff, since it's new.
<$200 is a pretty tight price point. It seems likely that a used bike for that price will require some replacement parts.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> That is a bit confusing.


By "high quality, low end"I just meant a less expensive model of a reputable brand.



> I'd look for an xt speced xc hardtail that someone bought in 2005 (or 08) and only rode a few times before hanging it up in their garage, and again, I'd disregard the brand. They are definitely out there and any bike equipped with that level of components will also be equipped with a good quality suspension fork (and frame), at least good quality for it's era. Bonus if it has a lockout. IME most xc bikes are pretty decent climbers. I'd also bring a chain checker because if the bike you're looking at happens to have a whooped out chain it will probably require around $100 in parts to get it back up to par.


Thanks for the specific recommendations. I don't know a lot about specific components or XC bikes, but I wonder if I will be able to find something that meets these criteria in my price range. A quick dirty search suggests that these are going to be high end bikes. I'm good at finding bargains, but I don't know if I'm that good! But I may not fully grasp what you're recommending either. Any specific bikes that fall in this category that can occasionally be found cheap?


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> Dick's has this on sale if you can swing an extra $19.
> Shipping is free, but you may have to add in sales tax.
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ike-15nisanshkpbl14xxrmb/15nisanshkpbl14xxrmb
> 
> ...


I had a Nishiki road bike long ago that was halfway decent, if heavy. I wonder if they have these in store where I could try one, or if they are online only.

And yeah, I don't mind having to spend some money upgrading a used bike, as long as it isn't right away. I do need something that works now, unless its only $100 then I can spend another 100 for parts. I have to buy a new car too, which is why my budget is so limited. From reading reviews I'd probably have to spend money on that new Nishiki after not too long too.

There's a hardrock sport about 50 miles away but its a 15 incher. I'm 5' 6.5" so that might be too small for me, but with recent back problems I've been liking a less stretched riding position so it may be worth a try.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

OldBlue950 said:


> By "high quality, low end"I just meant a less expensive model of a reputable brand.
> 
> Thanks for the specific recommendations. I don't know a lot about specific components or XC bikes, but I wonder if I will be able to find something that meets these criteria in my price range. A quick dirty search suggests that these are going to be high end bikes. I'm good at finding bargains, but I don't know if I'm that good! But I may not fully grasp what you're recommending either. Any specific bikes that fall in this category that can occasionally be found cheap?


I don't think there's any such thing as "high quality, low end" less expensive models (any brand) are by nature lower quality.

To me it seems like you're too hung up on specific bikes, there's lots of reputable brands and all of their higher end ones will have quality components and frames and their lower end ones won't. The component groups they're supplied with are usually a reliable and easy way to identify which ones are good and which ones aren't so good. When searching for bargains or good deals specific brands aren't really important imo and good & bad deals can be found regardless of what badge is on the bike.

I threw out xt groupsets as something to look for but anything Deore or above is pretty darn good.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's a GT in Cloquet in CL.

https://duluth.craigslist.org/bik/d/cloquet-gt-aggressor-mountain-bike/7081018047.html


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

I can see why you think I may be hung up on brand, but that's only because Trek, Specialized, Nishiki (1 bike, 20 years ago) and Schwinn ( 40 years ago ago) are the only brands I have ever owned. I simply have zero knowledge about other brands. I'd be perfectly happy with a Giant or Cannondale or one of the other brands that I know make or have made good bikes. I can try shopping by component set (thanks for that tip!) but often ads don't list that, so knowing specific models to look for in those other brands would make things easier too


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Check out Craigslist for any local listings out your way. You'd be surprised at what you may find that suits your needs.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Crankout said:


> Check out Craigslist for any local listings out your way. You'd be surprised at what you may find that suits your needs.


That's one of the places where I'm looking.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

There's more as you get closer to the cities, but if you're in northern MN there doesn't seem to be much. Any chance there are pawn shops to check?


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm in Las Cruces New Mexico, with El Paso TX being the only reasonably close larger city. Although if a real steal appeared i could zip up to Albuquerque and do some other things while I'm at it.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha, the first post has northern MN as a reference point and now I see a followup that you're in NM. Nevermind about Cloquet!


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

dbhammercycle said:


> Here's a GT in Cloquet in CL.
> 
> https://duluth.craigslist.org/bik/d/cloquet-gt-aggressor-mountain-bike/7081018047.html


Bummer. I was there 2 weeks ago!


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm starting to think I should make sure I get something better quality, and especially lighter, than my stated budget will allow. It will make things very tight for me and I'm not sure I can even do it but I might be able to squeeze another 100-150 out of my empty bank account. I haven't biked at that elevation in many years and I was younger then so having a bike that's 5-8 pounds lighter might really make a difference.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This seems like a pretty decent deal, assuming it fits. I can't tell if it is geared or single speed, but if it is SS you could probably add gears relatively inexpensively if the frame will accept a rear derailleur and if the rear wheel is not a dedicated SS rear wheel.
https://lascruces.craigslist.org/bik/d/sacramento-redline-monocog/7082261666.html


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah that'll be too big for me. I think I'll need an 18 although I'd like to try a 17 but I'm only 5' 6.5" so a 19 is out, I have a tendency to buy bikes that I find out later are too big for me. With my lower back being a PIA lately I really want to avoid going too large this time. My old 18" KHS Montana feels pretty good but I only ride it on pavement and gravel


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe you could offer this guy $200-$250. Was a decent bike in its day, but is overpriced at $450.
https://lascruces.craigslist.org/bik/d/las-cruces-m4-specialized-stump-jumper/7074350512.html


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> Maybe you could offer this guy $200-$250. Was a decent bike in its day, but is overpriced at $450.
> https://lascruces.craigslist.org/bik/d/las-cruces-m4-specialized-stump-jumper/7074350512.html


Yes I've been looking at that one but agree its overpriced. He seems to think it was worth 4K at one time. More like 1.1K


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

did specialized always use the same sizing system or have they changed over the years? Will a 2000 M fit the same as a 2020 M, or did they used to go by inches?


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> Maybe you could offer this guy $200-$250. Was a decent bike in its day, but is overpriced at $450.
> https://lascruces.craigslist.org/bik/d/las-cruces-m4-specialized-stump-jumper/7074350512.html


Haha. This could only happen in New Mexico. I hope.

So I had been texting with them about this and told them 250 would be my top offer. They had the bike listed as an 18" with disc brakes and full suspension and the ad said "get a 4K bike for 450!" Well I told them it didn't have disc brakes, and later told them it didn't have full suspension. I said I wasn't sure if it would fit me anyway, it might be too large. They said the local bike shop told them it was an 18", but that it might actually be a 17.5. They admitted I know more about the bike than them, and said OK I can come look at it. But when I called and left a message, they never replied. Instead, I saw they had removed the erroneous claims and reduced the price to 375.

After another day I texted and said I'd still like to come test it for size, and they said both the tires had gone flat and they had bought new tubes and were going to replace them. Who the hell puts a bike ad up without checking if the bike can even be ridden? Next day the ad was gone and I texted them to ask if it had been sold, they said "yeah some guy came by and he really liked it". I asked how much they got and they didn't reply. I thought hmm, maybe I/we were wrong about the value. Someone must have gobbled up that classic Stumpy, and I almost
regretted not offering more.

Fast forward to today, some guy calls me out of the blue and says he is the one who bought it, but that he bought 2 other bikes too and didn't need it anymore. Was I interested? This is weird I thought, but what the hell. I told him I wasn't planning to pay the previous owner anywhere near what they asked, and he says he paid 250. So I figured what the hell, and went to look at it.

I get there and he is standing outside looking very dejected. First thing he says is "both tires are flat again" and I just about laughed out loud. I walked up to the bike and clear as a monkeys balls










right in between the flat tires is 15.5" splattered in giant numerals right there where ya look for the bike size, ya know? :madman::madman::madman: The guy is waaay bigger than I am.

Apparently they pumped the tires up when he test rode it. He says he has the new tubes, just hasn't put them on. The guy seems disappointed that I won't buy it on looks alone. "It felt fine when I rode it, It all works, the shock works and the gears shift fine". Yeah, well I still need to ride it and I need air in the tires to do that.

He pulls out a foot pump and starts pumping. I can see bubbling near the base of the valve stem. Hmm, never seen that before. Not sure why it would be wet, being the desert here. After it gets up to about 20 pounds the whole valve stem POOF! breaks free of its mooring and the pump hose falls limp to the floor.

more later...lol


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

OldBlue950 said:


> ...I beat the crap out of bikes anyway so there's no point in spending a lot...


In that case there is.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Velobike said:


> In that case there is.


haha, yes, point taken. Still not a lot of money though and I just found out the work I was going to be doing in April was cancelled. Still hoping for a midrange-or-slightly-better bike that's 15-18 years old.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

Why are people such lying Pieces OS? 

I ended up buying that Stumpy from the Criagslist ad, from the poor sap who bought it from the ad poster. He got completely hosed on it, had no idea what he was buying, and sold it to me for less than he paid. I ended up changing the tubes just so I could ride it, he didn't even know how. About the only thing in the original ad that was true was that its a Stumpjumper M4. Recent tuneup? Maybe 10 years ago. New front tire? Maybe 10 years ago. Disc brakes? Maybe never. Full suspension? Not never. 4K bike? Yeah, if 1200 equals 4k in your world. Like new? Yeah, if you call covered in grime "Like New" and you're a pathological liar. 

Really, WTF is wrong with people?

I believe its an 02, with its Duke XC fork and XT rear derailleur. But I'll post about it elsewhere because its gonna need some TLC. It doesn't appear to be abused, but it was neglected.


----------

